# Identifying species



## Stemple007 (8 mo ago)

Just curious if anyone knows what dart frog species this is. I thought it was a leuk but it’s legs are blue 🤔 sorry not the best pics he likes to hide. Thought he may be a bakhuis 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Species looks like _Dendrobates tinctorius. _

Morph/locale can't be determined visually, as there are instances of mixed morph frogs created out of misidentifications or misguided husbandry or delusions of grandeur, and if the seller didn't conclusively ID it at the time of sale that is a huge red flag that it may not be a pure morph. Unless a frog comes from a trustworthy breeder with a solid morph/locale ID that matches its appearance, the frog is simply _Dendrobates tinctorius, _unknown morph.


----------

